# sooo if you could go anywhere in the world to visit where would you go?



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Hubby and I were taking earlier this afternoon about if you could visit anywhere in the world where would you like to go, amazing enough dear hubby and I wanted to go to the same place.:wub: I guess after 45years we have rubbed off on each other lol
Sooooo if you could go anywhere in the world to visit where would you go and why?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

First off where would you and Lorin like to visit and why? I would love to go France and visit the Lourve and Musee Marmottan Monet. I love art and history and Monet happens to be one of my favorite artists. There are so many places I would to visit and for various reasons, but since I only had one than France it is!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

mysugarbears said:


> First off where would you and Lorin like to visit and why? I would love to go France and visit the Lourve and Musee Marmottan Monet. I love art and history and Monet happens to be one of my favorite artists. There are so many places I would to visit and for various reasons, but since I only had one than France it is!


Debbie, I've been to Paris/Louvre. I too love Monet; he's my favorite European painter. I don't know where you live, but I've viewed lots of Monet paintings in Metropolitan Museum of Art in NY! What was shocking at the Louvre was how small the Mona Lisa is - it's always pictured as a big painting and it's tee tiny! I think the shock overpowered seeing it. There are a lot of Rubens, Degas, etc at the Louvre, they are fabulous too.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I would go to Holland in the spring to see all the bulbs blooming.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:chili: NORWAY of course... where my son and family have lived for 5 years.. going over Christmas and will enjoy all the hugs from the grandkids Noah, Elias and Nathaniel.. And I will go back in the summer to enjoy the WOW beauty of Norway! :wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I would love to go to South Island New Zealand. Many fantasy films are filmed there because the scenery is spectacular.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

mysugarbears said:


> First off where would you and Lorin like to visit and why? I would love to go France and visit the Lourve and Musee Marmottan Monet. I love art and history and Monet happens to be one of my favorite artists. There are so many places I would to visit and for various reasons, but since I only had one than France it is!



we both would love to go to Israel, I think it would make the Bible come a live for both of us, just the thought of it gives me goosies lol


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Matilda's mommy said:


> we both would love to go to Israel, I think it would make the Bible come a live for both of us, just the thought of it gives me goosies lol




Paula, I had a very strong feeling it would be Israel. :wub: Israel is also on my list of places I would love to visit.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I think that I would like to go to Ireland. Not to see anything famous, just the country side, landscape, and villages. 



Also Wales 
I wouldn't mind seeing a Castle !!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Maybe India or New Zealand, hard to choose, I traveled a lot in my youth... Al wants to go to Paris,I've been there but it would be special if Al could go with me.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> we both would love to go to Israel, I think it would make the Bible come a live for both of us, just the thought of it gives me goosies lol





mysugarbears said:


> Paula, I had a very strong feeling it would be Israel. :wub: Israel is also on my list of places I would love to visit.


My father was in the Air Force and we lived in Turkey my mom went on a trip to the Holy Lands it made a big impression on her and she still has slides from the trip. When I say "still" it is because this was 50 years ago ( I was a little girl).


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

When I was in college I studied in London for 6 months. While there, I took frequent trips to France, Ireland and Amsterdam. Since then, I've been back to London and Paris and I traveled the entire south of France. I have a couple of dream trips. Italy is one. I don't want to go though unless I have time to visit a bunch of cities, which is why I've chosen not to go there yet-I would want to go to Florence, Venice, Rome, Milan just to name a few. That's not a 2 week trip. I wouldn't want to rush it. My other dream trip is north England and Scotland. I want to stay in a castle in York and then drive to Scotland there are tons of medieval villages along I way. I love history. I actually had this trip planned for May, but Tyler came into our lives in December last year and I couldn't leave him. Also, I'll go back to Paris and any part of France at anytime. Love the Musee Dorsey and the Louvre and my favorite spot is Sacre Coeur!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I want to travel the world! I've been fortunate enough to be able to travel a bit so far but most of my trips have been fairly short, with just enough time to get quick glimpses of the places we traveled to. My dream is to be able to spend several months in Europe leisurely exploring as many places as I can. After that, I'd love to travel just about anywhere in the world I can get to. I don't know if I'll ever find time to travel as much as I would like...but it's a dream. Work kind of gets in the way of fun sometimes, doesn't it?


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> we both would love to go to Israel, I think it would make the Bible come a live for both of us, just the thought of it gives me goosies lol


We went to Israel last May, and I have to say it was the most wonderful trip ever. I am so happy we were able to do it, and fortunately when we were there the middle east was quiet. I really don't know where I would like to go next. We have been very fortunate to have traveled a great deal, and there is not one place I feel is a must see. Everyplace we have been has been wonderful and we learned something new in each place we went. I just want to travel and expedience new places and people at long as possible.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I'm a person who is the happiest being at home and don't really have a desire to travel but if I did it would have to be somewhere I could take Pipper too. :blush: We've only ever went on one trip and that was to Punta Cana 3 years ago.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

I would love to go to Scotland, Ireland and England but I doubt that will ever happen. If I could live anywhere it would be somewhere warm with an ocean view and only a few steps from the beach...maybe in my next life!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

pippersmom said:


> I'm a person who is the happiest being at home and don't really have a desire to travel but if I did it would have to be somewhere I could take Pipper too. :blush: We've only ever went on one trip and that was to Punta Cana 3 years ago.


I'm pretty much the same as you too Kathy. One day I was describing where I wanted to stay in Virginia at a lovely B&B with a flower filled yard. My daughter said you described your own home, why go ? LOL!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

If I could go anywhere, I would go back in time and be a guest at Downton Abbey. I would get all dressed in beautiful embroidered gowns every night for dinner. I would wear a hat and gloves to take the train to London. I think I should spend a year, so that I could enjoy Christmas, spring, summer and autumn.

I like the idea of traveling, but not the reality of getting there.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

pippersmom said:


> I'm a person who is the happiest being at home and don't really have a desire to travel but if I did it would have to be somewhere I could take Pipper too. :blush: We've only ever went on one trip and that was to Punta Cana 3 years ago.


Kathy, so glad you said that. I didn't want to sound like a bore, but I'm so happy to be at home, no desire to travel really. I have to force myself just to go to town 20 miles away! People visit me because my home is like a retreat from hectic life. I call myself a Hermit!
If I did travel, my desire would be to see Hawaii. I absolutely love Hawaiian fabrics, cloths and tropical stuff. I think in a previous life, I was from Hawaii. In another previous life I was a Gypsy; I love bling, glitter.
I used to take Truffles on all my trips, air or driving. She went on 11.5 air trips with me. I tried to get her frequent flyer miles but they didn't go for it. Reason it was only 11.5 air trips; we were on the east coast during 9/11 and ended up hitchhiking home 1400 miles.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> I'm pretty much the same as you too Kathy. One day I was describing where I wanted to stay in Virginia at a lovely B&B with a flower filled yard. My daughter said you described your own home, why go ? LOL!





Malt Shoppe said:


> Kathy, so glad you said that. I didn't want to sound like a bore, but I'm so happy to be at home, no desire to travel really. I have to force myself just to go to town 20 miles away! People visit me because my home is like a retreat from hectic life. I call myself a Hermit!
> If I did travel, my desire would be to see Hawaii. I absolutely love Hawaiian fabrics, cloths and tropical stuff. I think in a previous life, I was from Hawaii. In another previous life I was a Gypsy; I love bling, glitter.
> I used to take Truffles on all my trips, air or driving. She went on 11.5 air trips with me. I tried to get her frequent flyer miles but they didn't go for it. Reason it was only 11.5 air trips; we were on the east coast during 9/11 and ended up hitchhiking home 1400 miles.



There's no place like home. :thumbsup:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Kathy, so glad you said that. I didn't want to sound like a bore, but I'm so happy to be at home, no desire to travel really. I have to force myself just to go to town 20 miles away! People visit me because my home is like a retreat from hectic life. I call myself a Hermit!
> If I did travel, my desire would be to see Hawaii. I absolutely love Hawaiian fabrics, cloths and tropical stuff. I think in a previous life, I was from Hawaii. In another previous life I was a Gypsy; I love bling, glitter.
> I used to take Truffles on all my trips, air or driving. She went on 11.5 air trips with me. I tried to get her frequent flyer miles but they didn't go for it. Reason it was only 11.5 air trips; we were on the east coast during 9/11 and ended up hitchhiking home 1400 miles.


Doesn't sounds like a bore at all..
Al's family traveled in campers so he's not really into travel,I traveled a lot outside the US as a youth on work camps, in the Middle East..kinda like the Peace Core for kids..stationed in Germany and Italy when in the Army. 
Took my folks to Japan 10 years ago for their 30th anniversary..
Al and I have traveled some for shows and went to Canada n our honeymoon...
I like to be home, we both do..Al likes to go out for dinner or goof off at the beach with the dogs.... when we lived in Florida, everyday was a holiday to us, so we didn't need to travel.

I'd like to see India and Paris with Al, maybe New Zealand, have a friend who lives there and has a jewellery studio out in the bush and has "jewellery in the bush" experiences for artists...that would make a wonderful holiday.

We just want to retire to Florida and hang out at home with fluffs..

I've had adventures so it's just nice to enjoy home...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I know I will never make that trip to Israel, I hate to fly, hate airports etc. Way to stressful for me.
My way of travel is in our motor home, we were blessed for 10 1/2 years to live and travel the USA, it was a wonderful life not much stress, everything you owned was traveling right behind you, I loved meeting new people, if you ran into someone you didn't like you just moved.:HistericalSmiley:we felt like birds out of a cage, we learned it wasn't what you have that makes you happy, it's who you are with.:wub:

In all those years of traveling we only got back as far as Virginia, we were 60 miles from Washington DC and never got a chance to see it:blush:
Gosh if we were still out on the road think of how many of you I could meet:chili:
We love our privacy RVing was perfect for us


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

There are many places I would love to see! My Dad told me New Zealand is so beautiful! Then there is Tahiti, Hawaii and the Greek Isles. I don't know that we will make those trips as my DH refuses to go on long flights! Next year is our 25th and we will probably go back to Jamaica. Love the caribbean islands we have visited.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I've been to so many places, but there are still a few I haven't seen yet that I would really like to visit.

Here's where I've already been (some I've lived in and some I've visited a number of times):

All of the 50 states as well as Puerto Rico and the Virgin Islands (both U.S. and British); Jamaica; St. Barts; The Bahamas Martinique; Aruba; Mexico (lots and lots of places); Guatemala; Costa Rica; Panama; Chile; Ecuador; Colombia; Venezuela; Brazil; Argentina; Uruguay; Peru; Algeria; Egypt, Israel; Jordan; Abu Dhabi; UAE, Saudi Arabia; Iran; Turkey; Malta; Cyprus; Kenya; South Africa; Italy; Spain; Portugal; France; Germany; Austria; Luxemburg; Belgium; Netherlands; Russia; Sweden; Norway; England, Wales, Scotland; Ireland; Northern Ireland; most of Canada; Japan; Hong Kong; Macau; China; Australia; New Zealand; Greece; India and Denmark. I don't think I left any of them out.

I have not been to what was the old Eastern European countries that were once under Communist rule, so would love to see these.

The one place I would really like to see that I haven't is Budapest as my father's ancestors were from there. Also, I have never been to Quebec City in Canada and would love it visit there.;

Of all the places I've been, the one that surprised me the most was Istanbul. It was FABULOUS and both Jerry and I weren't sure we would like it. I would go back there at the drop of a hat.

I personally didn't care for Japan, China, Hong Kong or Macau and wouldn't go place to any of the oriental countries.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh -- and I forgot.

Any time someone wants a travelling companion, I'm *AVAILABLE*. Now that Jerry's gone, I don't have someone to travel with.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Wont go anywhere without my furkids!  So if I could I would travel to the States to meet some of the greatest SM peeps ever!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

maltese manica said:


> Wont go anywhere without my furkids!  So if I could I would travel to the States to meet some of the greatest SM peeps ever!


Aww come to Ohio! Love to meet you and your sweeties!!


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

I love travelling. I've spent quite a bit of time in Italy and England, and also were on shorter but repetetive trips in Ireland, Germany, Czech Republic, Austria, France, Belgium, Spain, Netherlands... actually Netherlands is a country where I can imagine myself living.
My realistic plan is going for a trip to Greece - I love ancient Greek culture and I love being able to see history with my own eyes. I'd love to see Egypt one day, for the same reason - ancient history.
My more distant plan is Japan, and of course USA. My dream is attending Comic-Con in San Diego, but it's not going to happen soon.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

As for traveling back in time I'd love to meet my great grandmother (Mom's grandmother) - everyone loved her so much, I wish I knew her. 

I'd love to see the Northern Lights in all their glory, and the south west US that is, the dessert and California.
I've been to Australia and would love to go back to Melbourne to visit a friend of mine.

I'd also love to travel by RV through the US and Canada or go across Canada by train.

I'd like to see Quebec City too Lynn, so I can meet you there. LOL

but of course, a road trip is best, so I can take Jodi.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I can't say that I have any great desire to go abroad anywhere....if someone wanted me to go with them, I'm sure I'd have a wonderful time though. 

When I go away, I usually go to the islands...love the beaches and sun and the peaceful serenity of nature. I enjoy walking through the woods and seeing animals (not scary animals!! :w00t. 

......huh....how coincidental...I just happen to be going to St. John, USVI this coming Sunday!!!! :chili::chili: Finished packing just today!!!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

maltese manica said:


> Wont go anywhere without my furkids!  So if I could I would travel to the States to meet some of the greatest SM peeps ever!


Janene, come to Arkansas in the summer! You will enjoy it, really!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

If I had to pick one place it would be Venice. Mainly for the art but also it would be fun to see the city in a gondola.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Venice is FABULOUS!!!! It was so romantic when Jerry and I visited. Probably the most ROMANTIC place we ever were together.  Another very romantic place was the Isle of Capri.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I went to Hawaii for the first time this year and I would say if you have a chance to go you will LOVE it. I was in heaven. The biggest thing was I thought it would be humid like Florida but it is not. LOVE LOVE it in Hawaii.

One thing about Hawaii can't take the pups they have to be in quarantine for 5 days (I think).

Lynn if hubby was not around I would travel with you!! 





Malt Shoppe said:


> If I did travel, my desire would be to see Hawaii. I absolutely love Hawaiian fabrics, cloths and tropical stuff. I think in a previous life, I was from Hawaii.


----------

